# سؤال مهم عن اشارة ال lnb



## براء العزاوي (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
من المعروف ان ال lnb يحتوي على (low noise amplifier) لغرض تكبير الاشارة المستلمة ولكن السؤال هو ان هذا الاملبلفاير يحتاج الى مصدر تيار مستمر(d.c) لكي يقوم بوظيفة التكبير فمن اين يحصل على ذلك؟؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا..


----------



## Almuhammedi (18 أكتوبر 2009)

أنا لست خبيرا في هذا المجال ولكن أعتقد أن الانظمة الالكترونية الحديثة تعتمد تكنلوجيا شبيهة بـ SMART Technology حيثت يتم تضمين الأشارة ضمن خط تغذية القدرة الكهربائية. كما نعلم هناك اتصال بين وحدة LNB ووحدة الاستقبال Receiver عبر الكابل المحوري والذي يفترض أنه يحمل الإشارات القادمة من LNB في وصلة التنزيل Down-link. في الحقيقة يتم تغذية LNB عبر نفس الكابل المحوري بجهد ذي تيار مستمر (13VDC~19VDC) من نفس وحدة الرسيفر. ما أعتقده هو أن هذا الجهد يقوم بالدرجة الأولى بتغذية وحدة LNB ولما كانت هذه الوحدة مكونة من مجموعة من الدوائر المتكاملة والدوائر المساعدة فإن وظائف إضافية ستتم في هذه الوحدة أهمها تكبير الإشارات المرشحة ومن ثم إعادة تحميلها على الكابل المحوري فوق التيار المستمر ليتم فصلها مرة أخرى في وحدة الرسيفر عن تيار التغذية المستمر.

في حالة Dual LNB أعتقد أن عملية استقبال الاستقطاب العمودي والأفقي تتم بواسطة التبديل بين مصدري قدرة مختلفين (أحدهما 13 فولت والاخر 19 فولت مثلا) بواسطة مفتاح عن بعد من وحدة الرسيفر أيضا.

عملية التضمين وكذلك فك التضمين ممكنة وهي العملية التي تم تطويرها أيضا في تحميل إشارات خاصة كبيانات الحاسوب على أسلاك الكهرباء العمومية بواسطة مرشحات تسلسلية في دائرة التغذية. أنا افترض هذه العملية لأنني أعمل على أجهزة SMART transmitters المستعملة في نقل إشارات المجسات الحرارية، الضغط، السرعة، المسافة وغيرها في صورة تيار مستمر مقدارة 4-20mA بالإضافة إلى معلومات خاصة مشفرة على نفس خط التغذية.

أتمنى أن يكون هناك شخص مختص ليرد عليك بشكل أدق.

هناك حالات لاتكون فيها دائرة التغذية عبر الرسيفر كافية ممايستدعي دائرة تغذية مستقلة كهذه:


----------



## براء العزاوي (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا... وفيت وكفيت.


----------

